# colonoscopy on Monday-Miralax?



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hi all.....i'm having a colonoscopy on monday 2/7 and this time was told to use miralax....never used that before. have used the fleet phospha soda in the past (3 years ago). so...really hoping this stuff has no taste-the GI told me it didn't but if she didn't taste it how does she really know.....what is your expreience with miralax?thanks.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

anyone?????


----------



## alycat9947 (Feb 18, 2005)

It doesn't have any taste when mixed. My Dr. perscribed it to me for an everyday med b/c nothing else seems to work. I did try it with soda and it fizzed and bubbled but still didnt taste like anything odd. I hate that other stuff it makes me want to puke (the phos soda stuff) yuuuuuuuuuk!


----------



## 4peace (Feb 13, 2005)

I've been on Miralax for the past two and a half weeks and nothing happens with it. It doesn't have a taste, and I've mixed it in with my morning coffee (decaf of course) and even with my favorite fruit flavored water. I've had to take the phosphosoda twice, and each time I ended up with severe nausea, and one time I even ended up vomiting from the nasty 'soda'. Even though the Miralax has no taste, the fact that it fizzes up when you rinse out the cup really gives me the creeps!


----------

